# Alabama River Yellow Cats



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Caught these this weekend on the Alabama River at my camp. Fishing the mouths of some creeks I have done good with in the past. The first night was pretty cool and I look pretty worn out in the pic. Second night we got two big ones and several small ones. Friday night and saturday night pic's.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice cats. How far up the Alabama?


----------



## Skullkracker (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't want to know where and how you caught them when is the fish fry I'll bring some cold beers!!! Great catch and good report brother well done


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Above Selma.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

good haul man. I think it's gonna be a great year for catfishin' :thumbsup:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Thats a awesome weekend, Selma, AL is way up there.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

CatHunter said:


> Thats a awesome weekend, Selma, AL is way up there.


Yep. Way above me


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Do you fish the Alabama delta much for Flatheads?


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> Do you fish the Alabama delta much for Flatheads?


I have caught a few around Gravine but not much. I dont like the Lower delta for flatheads. Above I65 I do pretty good.


----------

